# Push pole found in flamingo.



## Robert_Baltean

Very nice post. Thats a stand-up thing to do. [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## cutrunner

How do you lose a pushpole? Lol


----------



## out-cast

> How do you lose a pushpole? Lol


I've done it, but recovered it quickly. Decided to run out of the inlet when it was a bit sporty. Caught a little chop on the side and it unbuttoned the pole from the first holder. Turned around and scooped it up. :-[


----------



## oldschool

> How do you lose a pushpole? Lol


You find a better one floating and you trade up.... lol


----------



## cutrunner

Lol good one!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

buddy of mine lost a white moonlighter.... says he doesnt know where he lost it? 

edit: just talked to him... says he had broken the tip removing it from some thick mud.... how he did that, i have no idea....


----------

